# Fresh Strawberry "Boy Scout" Cobbler!! ~Foamheart



## foamheart

I won't bore you with Grill & smoked chicken and those fixin's ! Todays just that day. BUT..... I am sitting here having a cup of Community "Columbian Dark Roast" coffee and enjoying some Fresh strawberry "Boy Scout" Cobbler. I cut it down, I knew I would waste alot if I did a CI Dutch oven. So I tweaked it. Think of it, sweet fresh berries, but not too sweet. A buttery cake (tastes like a waffle), with a scoop of Vanilla Ice Cream melting down on top of it. 

*Strawberry Cobbler*






Boy Scout style
Yield: 6 to 8 servings
Prep Time: 15 mins.
Cook Time: approx. 1 hour
Total Time: 1 hour 15 minutes

*Ingredients:*

Filling2 cupsfresh strawberries, washed and chopped1/2 cupWhite Sugar1 tspfreshly squeezed lemon juice1/4 stickunsalted butterCrust1 cupflour1 teaspoonbaking powder2/3 cupWhite Sugar1 cupevaporated milk1 tspvanilla extract1 tspstrawberry extract1 tspbutter extractpreheat oven to 350 degrees
*Directions:*
In a 6 Cup baking dish, add butter and put in the oven and melt all the way. Remove from oven and set aside.

In a medium bowl, add strawberries, sugar, and lemon juice. Stir until well combined (it will create a juice). Set aside.

In a large bowl, add flour and sugar, whisk until well combined. Slowly add evaporated milk and extracts, whisk until well incorporated.

Pour crust on top of melted butter then add strawberries and juice on top of crust (Do not Stir).

Bake for approx 1 hour, until crust is golden brown. Remove from oven and cool for a few minutes and serve.


The above is copied from the Foamheart Cookbook, sweet huh! 

Its delicious. Its easier than a dump cake, and you gonna impress your friends and family, I guarantee Cha !!

Please remember to to take a moment today and think about all those service members who picked up the check for today. God bless 'em.


----------



## flatbroke

Dang looks great and just in time.  Edit: looks like we are at a stand off with who is going to the store for strawberry extract and evaporated milk


----------



## foamheart

flatbroke said:


> Dang looks great and just in time.  Edit: looks like we are at a stand off with who is going to the store for strawberry extract and evaporated milk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 498313




We started getting them early this year, like before Christmas and I am guessing this was my last flat. I have canned jelly all season and froze berries and today I did processed jam. I think I am ready for them to peter out for awhile. LOL !  BUT peaches just started and the first pick of them is delightful.


----------



## yankee2bbq

You guys!!!! lol  family love strawberries!!! Thanks for sharing 

 foamheart
 !


----------



## foamheart

yankee2bbq said:


> You guys!!!! lol  family love strawberries!!! Thanks for sharing
> 
> foamheart
> !



You are most welcome, AND for a family BBQ/grill/smoke Its a really simple dessert. Easily made between cold beers.


----------



## disco

Another great recipe from Foam! Big like.


----------



## foamheart

Thanks David, its nothing new, I just tweaked it to my liking. You have to try it. I mean who wouldn't like strawberries wrapped up in a butter waffle cake?


----------



## disco

Well, Kevin. There are people who don't eat meat. Someone wouldn't like it but they're nuts!


----------



## motocrash

Kevin, that looks delicious.  No cast iron needed!


----------



## jcam222

Looks amazing! Love strawberry desserts.


----------



## smokeymose

Looks delicious, Kevin!
You must have been in a fancier Scout Troop than me. We dumped canned pie filling in a dutch oven, covered it with canned biscuits and sprinkled
sugar on top, put it in the coals with coals on top and called it Cobbler.
:-)


----------



## Fueling Around

Is good.
I am not a big sweet eater, but made many a Scout dessert.  Always needed to double serving size to feed those ravenous boys.


----------



## foamheart

motocrash said:


> Kevin, that looks delicious.  No cast iron needed!



You could but my recipe is tweaked down to a small cobbler, and I made it in the oven. Its basically and old Boy Scout recipe, normally cooked by the leaders on Saturday nites camp fire.  This one above would not feed a patrol of young men, let alone a troop. LOL But would work for a family that has no more than two teenagers, maybe three. if one is a girl... LOL


----------



## foamheart

jcam222 said:


> Looks amazing! Love strawberry desserts.



You should try quick before the berries go outta season. Its just too easy and fits so well as a family dessert when smoking/grilling/ BBQ'ing. BTW you can use any berry or fruit (even canned fruits (why its great for Boy Scouts).


----------



## foamheart

smokeymose said:


> Looks delicious, Kevin!
> You must have been in a fancier Scout Troop than me. We dumped canned pie filling in a dutch oven, covered it with canned biscuits and sprinkled
> sugar on top, put it in the coals with coals on top and called it Cobbler.
> :-)



That is exactly what this is, generally ours was made with Bisquick and canned peaches. The Dutch oven set on some coals with a few on top. I used to be able to tell you exactly how many coals on top to achieve different cooking temperatures, LOL  This is easy like that with fresh berries and great butter waffle "biscuit".  Its not hard to cook for young men on the second nite of camping.


----------



## foamheart

Fueling Around said:


> Is good.
> I am not a big sweet eater, but made many a Scout dessert.  Always needed to double serving size to feed those ravenous boys.



I always laugh thinking of how something so simple as a hot sweet cobbler could pull a totally miserable rainy weekend camping back on track. How does that mailman thingie go? Neither rain nor hail nor sleep..... LOL


----------



## crazymoon

Kevin, I 'll take a piece of that with my coffee this AM!


----------



## JLeonard

I'm with 

 crazymoon
 I need some of that to go with my coffee! 
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl

Nice Kevin!!!
Thanks for posting the recipe!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great, Foamy!!
And You still make me Jealous with the availability of Strawberries You have down there!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## foamheart

crazymoon said:


> Kevin, I 'll take a piece of that with my coffee this AM!



Watcha think I am doing?? LOL  Wish you were here for some!


----------



## foamheart

JLeonard said:


> I'm with @crazymoon I need some of that to go with my coffee!
> Jim



Dang Guess I am going to have to break out the #14 Dutch oven, for the next batch. LOL  Thats why I reinvented this one, its small enough for a normal family.


----------



## foamheart

SmokinAl said:


> Nice Kevin!!!
> Thanks for posting the recipe!
> Al



You're welcome Al, you should try it. I bet your bride would like it too!


----------



## JLeonard

foamheart said:


> Dang Guess I am going to have to break out the #14 Dutch oven, for the next batch. LOL  Thats why I reinvented this one, its small enough for a normal family.


Foamy, you know none of us on here are anywhere near "normal"!
Jim


----------



## foamheart

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Foamy!!
> And You still make me Jealous with the availability of Strawberries You have down there!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Its my last flat I think for this year, these last were puny and dry. Its why I used them to macerate. Tell your bride Hi for me friend.


----------



## foamheart

JLeonard said:


> Foamy, you know none of us on here are anywhere near "normal"!
> Jim



I thought that was normal.... LOL


----------



## GaryHibbert

Oh YEAH!!  That looks delish.  Gotta make one of those.
Thanks for the recipe, Kev.
Gary


----------



## foamheart

My pleasure Gary


----------



## Fueling Around

Timing.
Troop leaves for (1st) summer camp tomorrow.  Not sure what the leaders have planned.  Considering the girth of the leaders, there will some treats.


----------



## foamheart

Scouting is really needed in todays life.  Leadership both given and learned. The most of the world I believe has forgotten how to raise a child. They don't care about the year/model of your car/truck, they only care that you spend time with them.  

They will remember you forever, and pop up in places you'd never expect and you wonder what happened to the dumb kid that put the can of beans in the fire without opening it.  How could he ever  be a doctor or a sheriff, etc....


----------



## Fueling Around

I worry about the current generation of leaders.
They are not of our mindset.  Life skills is not the focus. 
They are daycare providers

I agree, Attention Deficit  Disorder is mostly a lack of parental attention and guidelines.


----------

